# Zapco 5ch amp + Hybrid Audio L3SE



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Selling of my backup pair of Hybrid L3SE and A Zapco ST5D amplifier 

Zapco St 5D 5 Channel 1500W Max Speakers Class D Full Range Car Amplifier Used | eBay

Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L3SE Pair | eBay


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

zapco is missing details. may help the sale


----------



## Ricekake (Apr 26, 2010)

Just checking...l3se still for sale?


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

3's sold on the first day. Sorry


----------

